# Anyone know of a wheel exchange yet?



## shaper875 (Feb 24, 2012)

I have been researching for a couple of weeks now and have had no luck. I am trying to find a company that does the exchange for your factory wheels. Usually you pay for the "chrome" ones and they ship them out and then you ship your existing wheels back to them. I haven't found anyone doing this yet on our Cruze's yet. Any help would be greatly appreciated! I have the 2012 Cruze LT with the RS package. Wheels are the 16" 5 spoke versions.
Thanks.


----------

